# Organizing a Competition



## Comvat (Jan 22, 2020)

I am trying to organize a competition in Eastern Georgia and I just have a few questions,

What are the expected expenses that come with organizing the competition? How much would you need to pay a delegate for travel expenses? What are the registration fees for and who receives the money?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 22, 2020)

Comvat said:


> I am trying to organize a competition in Eastern Georgia and I just have a few questions,
> 
> What are the expected expenses that come with organizing the competition? How much would you need to pay a delegate for travel expenses? What are the registration fees for and who receives the money?


The details of the expenses depend on your venue and the delegate you choose to work with. In my experience organizing competitions, registration fees cover everything you need, and you can work with the delegate to decide what those should be. Other regions might be different, but AFAIK in the PNW all the extra money from competitions goes towards a communal fund used for competitions that lose money, unexpected expenses, that sort of thing. In general, don't worry too much about the funding, as the registration fees cover it unless your competition is unusually small.

@Kit Clement Please correct me if any of this is wrong


----------

